

Show HN: Poemmm.link – public domain poetry with a tweet - sinemetu11
http://poemmm.link/

======
sinemetu11
A couple reason why I built this. All of the current public domain poetry
sites are full of ads, unusable on mobile, or both. I also have found myself
on lunch breaks wanting to read something that isn't so serious (I usually
read the news), so I thought it would be nice to get something sent to me
basically right away with a tweet.

If you have any suggestions or critiques just let me know!

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
Really nice site but please, please change that header from fixed. It's taking
up an inch of my screen as I scroll down - a real annoyance.

